# Local ports server



## fuhdan (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi all
I have a local protected WAN environment, where I have to set up several freebsd servers. Now I like to have a central server. The ports for this server will be updated reguarly. All the other servers I would like to update from this server. How can I do that? Is there a better way to do?

Thanks for your help.

Cheers daniel


----------



## SirDice (Feb 17, 2010)

NFS export /usr/ports read-only. Make sure you have pre-build packages in /usr/ports/packages (or somewhere else). Set WRKDIRPREFIX to a local directory if you need to build something from source.


----------



## fuhdan (Feb 17, 2010)

OK Thanks. And how is it about the bandwith usage? The Servers are connected over a WAN.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 17, 2010)

When you're not using any of the pkg_tools or doing anything with the ports tree there won't be any network traffic. You can even unmount /usr/ports/ when you don't need it. I've set them to *noauto* in /etc/fstab and only mount when I need it.


----------



## fuhdan (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for the quick response.


----------

